# Corydoras and Tahitian Moon Sand?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Aquarium experts!
A few months ago, I set up a tank with Caribsea Tahitian Moon sand. This tank is mainly for sterbai corydoras. I thought they'd like the sand better than the gravel and the Eco-Complete that's in my other tanks.

However, last night I read somewhere online that Tahitian Moon sand is actually ground glass and that it's not safe for corydoras. I was shocked to read this, as there was no warning on the bag. But, I'm not sure if that information is even accurate. Caribsea's website doesn't give any warnings or any information about what the sand is made from.

Does anybody know what Tahitian Moon sand really is? And, are any of you successfully keeping corydoras with this substrate?

Thank you,
Maureen


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I would actually like to know this as well. I recently bought a bag and I'm waiting to get more so I can put it in my 55g, but now that this whole glass thing has entered my mind, I'm really skeptical.

I've got bichirs, barbs, gouramis, plecos and kribensis in my tank, so it would be good to know if this sand would be okay to use or not.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a silica based sand that is naturally coloured (not dyed). It is fine for cories and other substrate rummaging species.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Isn't it known to be dangerous for stingrays?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, DBam

I don't know anything about Tahitian moon sand and stingrays. I've written to Caribsea about corydoras and will let you know what they say.

It seems that at one time, Caribsea recommended against using Tahitian moon sand for soft-bellied fish (according to what people in fish forums said was on the Caribsea website at the time) but they don't have a warning now. Possibly, they've changed the product. It certainly feels very soft to me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. Many people use it on planetcatfish.com

Here's a couple of samples of threads on it: View topic - Does anyone use Tahitian moon sand in their tanks w/cories? • PlanetCatfish.com
View topic - Sand suggestions? • PlanetCatfish.com
View topic - 2007-02-24: Video -> New "Tahitian Moon" substr • PlanetCatfish.com

If people on PC are not worried, neither should you be.

As for the sand being ground glass, that's misleading. All silica based sand can be called "glass" since that's what glass is: SiO2.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, 2wheelsx2 ("Plecoholic")


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Corydoras & Tahitian Moon Sand -- heard from Caribsea*

I received this response from Caribsea about Tahitian Moon Sand and corydoras, and thought I'd share it:

"Hi Maureen,

I know that there are thousands of corydoras out there on Tahitian Moon but I do think that there are better choices for that species. If you can move it to another tank you may want to go ahead and move it just to be sure. Thank you for using our products and please do not hesitate to contact us again if you have any questions.

Sincerely,

Rick"


----------

